# British jets of the Cold War.



## CharlesBronson (May 13, 2009)

Gloster Meteor Fmk 8. Royal Auxiliary Air Force...I think.


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 13, 2009)

Supermarine Scimitar. Carrier landing overshoot. The thing float very well...


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 17, 2009)

Bomber Vicker Valiant equpped with take off rockets.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvPRFETx2h4_


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 17, 2009)

EXCELLENT! I love the V Bombers


----------



## Matt308 (May 17, 2009)

Wow, that Scimitar does float, doesn't she!


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 17, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> EXCELLENT! I love the V Bombers



Gotta agree with you there... Some of the best looking aircraft to have ever flown

Great videos.. Thanks


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 18, 2009)

Thanks. Aparently the high number of accidents in the Scimitar were caused by the relative small size of british carrier and the heavy weight of the aircraft, but not intrinsecally a bad characteritics of the supermarine fighter.

Supermarine Swift F1.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 18, 2009)

Cool videos. 


Wheelsup


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 19, 2009)

Thanks.

Vickers Valiant landing.


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2009)

Cool videos, CB. But the cheesy "jet engine sounds" were painful.


----------



## Glider (May 24, 2009)

CharlesBronson said:


> Thanks. Aparently the high number of accidents in the Scimitar were caused by the relative small size of british carrier and the heavy weight of the aircraft, but not intrinsecally a bad characteritics of the supermarine fighter.
> 
> Supermarine Swift F1.



There were other factors. She was a complex aircraft with a number of new features around the fuel as well as being big and heavy. I think she was the first aircraft where landing was described as a deliberate crash landing. 
Other factors include the fact that she leaked like a sieve and was very maintanence heavy. Its also worth remembering that the Scimitar replaced the Sea Hawk a very small light and simple aircraft, the difference between the two was huge.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 6, 2009)

White painted Blackburn Buccaneers and Sea Vixen, carrier operations. 1963


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 2, 2010)

*Supermarine 508*, a rare 1952 naval fighter V tail prototype, this video show it doing some carrier test.


----------



## Glider (Sep 3, 2010)

A smoother set of landings would be hard to find. She came in on rails.


----------



## Torch (Sep 3, 2010)

Yipes,looks like the pilot did not get out of that Jet, The report said something along the likes of "to late,pilot did not get out"


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 3, 2010)

The user stevel666 posted the following comment in my channel about the scimitar accident video:



> Des Russell was the pilot who was unfortunately killed in this incident. Landing was good but the arrester cable broke. Des was unable to open the canopy and he and the aircraft sank to the seabed.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aco5LkjkS7Q_

Obviously when I posted that vid some months ago I tought the pilot walked away, that explain my silly comment above, but the fact is the british pilot drowned.

Okay, let move on.

Gloster Meteor NF testing *Fairey Fireflash* air-to-air missile, 1955.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 4, 2010)

Good stuff CB though sad about the pilot in the Simitar


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 5, 2010)

Very cool video CB, that missle had a wild take-off!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 5, 2010)

> Good stuff CB though sad about the pilot in the Simitar


Yea, maybe he should try the ejector seat.

De havilland Vixen prototipe, this is 1950 or 51 not sure.


----------



## Glider (Sep 5, 2010)

CharlesBronson said:


> Yea, maybe he should try the ejector seat.



That would have been suicide. The Mk 2H seat had a minimum height of 100 or 200ft depending on the spec of the gun and a min speed of 120 knots. My guess is that this was the seat version installed as it was a very common seat, both in the UK and overseas.

If we had to ditch we were instructed to jetison the canopy first and get out manually. That said the pilots notes described ditching as very hazardous so who knows what would happen for real.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 5, 2010)

Well, it was just a wild idea.

Folland migde light fighter, really small.


----------



## Glider (Sep 5, 2010)

It was a good idea. An INdian Airforce pilot in a Seahawk had a similar experience and waited for the aircraft to underwater then fired the ejector seat. The water above stoped the seat from firing him into the air but was sufficient to get him out of the plane after which he was saved. I think a USN pilot diid this as well but could be wrong on that.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 10, 2010)

Talking about carriers, this is the HMS Eagle in 1969 with sea vixens and gannets.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 27, 2010)

Fairey Delta 2, speed record 1956.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWL2Hq67v4Y_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 27, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Oct 17, 2010)

Vickers Valiant Mk II in dark camouflage.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 8, 2011)

Gloster Javelin FAW 1, the first delta in british service.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fv2RFV_X1Yg_


----------



## FlexiBull (Jan 16, 2011)

I can remember being at infants school in 1956 when we were all taken outside to hear the sonic bang from the FD2. Don't think it was the actual record breaking flight, but more a bit of a flag waving exercise.

The FD2 had a drooping nose just like Concorde.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 16, 2011)

It has, actually the british alway said the FD2 helped not only the concorde but also with success of the miarge II as well. My earlier video of the FD2 is no more so I put another one:

http://www.movietone.com/assets/BMN0693/wmv/BMN_66252_3.wmv


----------

